# Hand Tool Storage System



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2008)

I designed a hand tool storage system. You can see it at www.woodshopics.com. Take a look at it and tell me what you think. It's a pretty versatile system.


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi! Dave
Very nice tool rack.:thumbsup: I wish I had one as nice as that.

Lee
http://woodtamer.wordpress.com


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

That's very nice Dave...

It's nice that you can just move them around wherever you want them... Do you just stick the shelf edge into the slot??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2008)

*Tool Holders for Tool Rack*

The tool holder has a groove dadoed on the bottom so you slip the holder between the horizontal slats and and then the groove fits over the top of the slat. You can see the groove on the holders on my website at www.woodshopics.com.

Thanks for your comments and interest.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great idea dave!


----------

